# Icq unter Suse 8.2 mit Kde 3.1



## zycho (6. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal ....
ein Freund sagte mir, dass mir mit meinem problem in diesem forum sicher geholfen wird....

also:

ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen Suse 8.2 als zweites System neben WinXP instaliert und spiele mit dem Gedanken ganz auf Linux umzusteigen hab im Moment nur Leider das Problem das ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich einen ICQ Client ans laufen kriege.....
weil ohne den werd ich nicht umsteigen....

ich bräuchte jetzt einen Vorschlag für den besten Icq Client und eine Schritt für schritt Anleitung in der jeder Mausklick beschrieben wird um den vorgeschlagenen Client zu installieren.....


Danke schonmal  im Vorraus...
Gruß Christian.


----------



## Helmut Klein (6. April 2004)

Also am einfachsten wäre es wohl mit licq - das müsstest du im SuSE Paketmanager finden (YaST2?) und kannst es darüber ganz einfach installieren.
Gaim wäre auch eine Alternative, unterstützt mehrere Protokolle im Gegensatz zu licq (IRC/ICQ/AIM...).

Licq oder Gaim sollten bei SuSE schon mit dabei sein. ich würde dir SIM empfehlen (nutze ich selber auch und bin total zufrieden, hat ebenfalls die Möglichkeit mehrere Protokolle gleichzeitig zu nutzen), jedoch glaube ich, dass dieser bei SuSE nicht schon von Haus aus dabei ist und du ihn daher von Hand installieren müsstest.

Also probier einfach mal Gaim/licq aus, wenn sie dir nicht gefallen kannst du ja immer noch zu SIM greifen.


----------



## zycho (8. April 2004)

Danke Helmut dieses SIM is echt ganz cool.... 
schön übersichtlich und läuft ohne Probleme.
Kann man diese Meldungen wenn jemand aus der kontaktliste online geht denn ausschalten ich find das nicht so wirklich cool wenn da immer über die Hälfte des Bildschirms steht wer gerade onine ist.
Wenn man wie ich mehrere Leute in seiner Liste hat is das ganz schön nervig.


Und da du mir ja so super weitergeholfen hast kannse mir die nächste frage auch noch eben beantworten:

Gibt nen player unter linux mit dem ich auch die wma datein abspielen kann weil ich hab meine alben alle im wma format auf den rechner überspielt und keine lust die jetzt alle wieder in mp3s umzuwandeln.

Christian


----------



## splat (14. April 2004)

Hallo zycho

Die Meldungen die du meinst, die stammen vom OSD Plugin. Das kannst du unter dem Punkt Einrichten/Konfigurieren unten bei plugins ein- bzw ausschalten. Du kannst es dir natürlich auch so abändern wie du es haben möchtest...
Habe Sim icq 0.9.3 und kann nicht meckern, läuft absolut top  


Zu deiner anderen Frage:

Ja, es gibt genügend Player die wma files abspielen. Ich kann dir VLC empfehlen. Den hat mein Kollege drauf und dort läuft so ziemlich alles was ich kenne  Hier hast du mal eine Liste aller Formate die er kann.

Auf meinem System will er allerdings nicht so richtig..  Warum, das habe ich hier im Forum auch schon gefragt und ich bin noch dabei ihn zum laufen zu kriegen...
Den mplayer ist auch nicht schlecht, wobei ich mir grade nicht sicher bin ob er auch wma files liest, aber ich denke schon.. naja, schaus dir halt mal an.

Gruss, Marc


----------

